# Are PING custom fit clubs still the best best custom clubs in the market?



## H Shiels (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm looking at whether or not PING are still producing the best custom fit clubs or are there other golf brands who have overtaken PING in both technological advancement and affordability. 

Any feedback would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome. Ping are very different to all other companies in the way they do their custom fitting for the most part. Its hard to directly compare them to other fitters.

An example. I went for a fitting this weekend with a Mizuno fitter I use, he has only every sold Mizuno(cos they are the best clubs you can buy imo and his) but are a little edgy for some people taste. I spotted a Ping cart and commented on it, he replied that non of his Mizuno customers would ever be swayed by Ping so it was safe for him to open up his market. I hate the look and feel of Ping irons and would not consider them but some LOVE them and would not consider anything else.

The answer is.... only you know but they will do a thorough fit, that said most end up with Ping brand shafts and I have an issue with that.


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 15, 2012)

nowt wrong with ping shafts, the TFC get decent enough reviews and I doubt Ping would stick crap shafts in their clubs


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 15, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			nowt wrong with ping shafts, the TFC get decent enough reviews and I doubt Ping would stick crap shafts in their clubs
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, I just find it odd that it seems to come up in fits nine times out of ten.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2012)

H Shiels said:



			Hi all, 

I'm looking at whether or not PING are still producing the best custom fit clubs or are there other golf brands who have overtaken PING in both technological advancement and affordability. 

Any feedback would be great. 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Define best custom fit. Why the question?

Ping do make great clubs but there again so do Titleist, Cally, Mizuno and others. Go to their HQ custom fitting centres and surely each process will be similar across the board


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2012)

Firstly, there is no 'best' brand of clubs, one man's meat is another man's poison etc etc. 

In the past I've had Mizunos, Pings, Callaways, Titleists..... basically all the top brands. But the 'best' clubs I've ever had are my current custom fitted Orka blades. You probably haven't even heard of them but for me they are the best clubs on the market. 

I agree that Ping shafts aren't the best and they do tend to push their own shafts. I had a Ping fitting last year and they tried to get me to buy S56's with Ping AWT(?) shafts but in fact the same head with KBS shafts performed much better.


----------



## MGL (Nov 16, 2012)

You could do a PHD thesis on the subject of custom fitting and which brands, fitters, places are best and after 50,000 words probably find your results were inconclusive!!

Best thing - IMHO - is to research who in your local area, has a good reputation for custom fitting and which brands are available because the experience and hence quality of result varies widely.

I'm not knocking the big brands, or the AG's of this world but I am an independent custom fitter/clubmaker and think that they have a role to play alongside these guys as well.

As someone said above, Orka are a brand that you have probably either never heard of or have heard very little of but I can tell you that they have fantastic quality products at very good prices. Generally, they are only available through independent clubmakers though.


----------



## Curls (Nov 16, 2012)

Howdy, welcome.

I was fit at Ping HQ Gainsborough and love my G15s, have taken me from mid-20s (unofficial) start season 2011 to 17 start 2012 (official) to 12 now and I don't see myself throwing them up just yet. If I get much better at striking the ball and feel the lure of shineys I'll go to the Belfry or somewhere where they offer more than one brand. such as the "players" clubs like Mizuno and Titleist. So I guess it depends what level youre at, or want to be. But if youre looking for a reputable brand/custom fitter you'll do just fine at Gainsborough


----------



## thecraw (Nov 16, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Firstly, there is no 'best' brand of clubs, one man's meat is another man's poison etc etc. 

In the past I've had Mizunos, Pings, Callaways, Titleists..... basically all the top brands. But the 'best' clubs I've ever had are my current custom fitted Orka blades. You probably haven't even heard of them but for me they are the best clubs on the market. 

*I agree that Ping shafts aren't the best and they do tend to push their own shafts. I had a Ping fitting last year and they tried to get me to buy S56's with Ping AWT(?) shafts but in fact the same head with KBS shafts performed much better*.
		
Click to expand...


I assume that was not from Ping but a retailer. The AWT shaft is a great shaft, similar characteristics as the Project X Flighted. I find it very strange that any fitter would try and push you towards a shaft that stats show is not best suited!!!


----------



## HughJars (Nov 16, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I assume that was not from Ping but a retailer. The AWT shaft is a great shaft, similar characteristics as the Project X Flighted. I find it very strange that any fitter would try and push you towards a shaft that stats show is not best suited!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a misunderstanding on d4s' part there. 

fwiw, I think the CFS that has replaced the AWT is a huge improvement, which is why I think largely, again imo, the G20 & i20 are the best irons on the market right now, whereas their predecessors didn;t particularly stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2012)

HughJars said:



			Sounds like a misunderstanding on d4s' part there. 

fwiw, I think the CFS that has replaced the AWT is a huge improvement, which is why I think largely, again imo, the G20 & i20 are the best irons on the market right now, whereas their predecessors didn;t particularly stand out from the crowd.
		
Click to expand...

What misunderstanding would that be?


----------



## thecraw (Nov 17, 2012)

drive4show said:



			What misunderstanding would that be?
		
Click to expand...

The misunderstanding that any club fitter would knowingly sell you a set of irons that were wrong for you. Why would they sell you a club with shafts that were wrong????


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			The misunderstanding that any club fitter would knowingly sell you a set of irons that were wrong for you. Why would they sell you a club with shafts that were wrong????
		
Click to expand...

No idea! The KBS shafts were clearly better for me than the AWT yet the fitter kept trying to push me towards the Ping shafts. Pretty clear to me, no misunderstanding on my part. Maybe some directive from Ping to push their own gear.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 17, 2012)

drive4show said:



			No idea! The KBS shafts were clearly better for me than the AWT yet the fitter kept trying to push me towards the Ping shafts. Pretty clear to me, no misunderstanding on my part. Maybe some directive from Ping to push their own gear.
		
Click to expand...


Why were they better what were the figures that makes you so sure??? 

I refuse to believe that ANY fitter would deliberately go out of their way to misfit you. Both are standard stock shaft options in the S56 with no upcharge.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 17, 2012)

I've just ordered a set of AWT stiff shafts for my S56's so if you still require KBS Tour shafts I'll have a set -brand new - never hit for sale soon!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I've just ordered a set of AWT stiff shafts for my S56's so if you still require KBS Tour shafts I'll have a set -brand new - never hit for sale soon!
		
Click to expand...

No it's OK thanks, I bought Orka's instead and had them fitted with KBS shafts. 

To answer your question though, I wasn't happy with the spin rates from the AWT's and they didn't give me as much feedback as the KBS's.


----------



## HughJars (Nov 17, 2012)

drive4show said:



			No it's OK thanks, I bought Orka's instead and had them fitted with KBS shafts. 

To answer your question though, I wasn't happy with the spin rates from the AWT's and they didn't give me as much feedback as the KBS's.
		
Click to expand...

Yet the fitter, who does this day in day out, was happy with those spin rates, in fact so happy, he suggested one no upcharge shaft over the other no upcharge shaft you wanted. So what were the spin rates, and did you just want the KBS whatever the stats said?


----------



## H Shiels (Nov 29, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Define best custom fit. Why the question?

Ping do make great clubs but there again so do Titleist, Cally, Mizuno and others. Go to their HQ custom fitting centres and surely each process will be similar across the board
		
Click to expand...

I'm doing an assessment at uni, on companies which have acted in an entrepreneurial and or intrapreneurial way. I chose PING because the idea of custom fit clubs was pioneered with Karsten Solheim.

So basically I just want a range of different opinions on whether PING are still the leaders in custom fitting or have Callaway, TaylorMade overtaken PING in the market. 

I want to find out if people are buying clubs for their affordability or is it a case of money is no issue if it means getting the best clubs for the players game.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 29, 2012)

H Shiels said:



			I'm doing an assessment at uni, on companies which have acted in an entrepreneurial and or intrapreneurial way. I chose PING because the idea of custom fit clubs was pioneered with Karsten Solheim.

So basically I just want a range of different opinions on whether PING are still the leaders in custom fitting or have Callaway, TaylorMade overtaken PING in the market. 

I want to find out if people are buying clubs for their affordability or is it a case of money is no issue if it means getting the best clubs for the players game.
		
Click to expand...


For my money I would not buy Ping, I like Mizuno or Titleist and I would not use the phrase "money is no object" but I do get what I want for the most part. Best of luck.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 29, 2012)

H Shiels said:



			I'm doing an assessment at uni, on companies which have acted in an entrepreneurial and or intrapreneurial way. I chose PING because the idea of custom fit clubs was pioneered with Karsten Solheim.

So basically I just want a range of different opinions on whether PING are still the leaders in custom fitting or have Callaway, TaylorMade overtaken PING in the market. 

I want to find out if people are buying clubs for their affordability or is it a case of money is no issue if it means getting the best clubs for the players game.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's necessay to look more closely at the 'idea of custom fit clubs'

Ping pointed out that not everyone's equal, and then delivered their solution to this statement - the fitting chart







At the time this enabled a player to order 'custom' clubs based on his measurement.

Today things have moved on. The player can attend a fitting centre and be assessed for a much, much wider range of measurement - physical and dynamic, with a range of possible club heads, shafts and grips in addition to the length and lie of the club.
Fitting centres can be independent, or run by manufacturers (Taylor Made, Callaway, Mizuno and others).
The actual cost of the fitting centre session may be negligible, and the resultant products are not necessarily the more expensive option.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 29, 2012)

Ping are the market leaders in my opinion without a shadow of doubt. Everyone will plug their own favourite brand. I've had 4 Ping iron fittings and they have all been really good. I went back again and had my short irons fitted and altered free of charge. 

I've had independent, Titleist (driver) and a Mizuno fitting and I would rate my Ping experience above them all.


----------



## HughJars (Nov 29, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			For my money I would not buy Ping, I like Mizuno or Titleist and I would not use the phrase "money is no object" but I do get what I want for the most part. Best of luck.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the complete opposite, last 3 sets have been Titleist, Mizuno and Ping in that order. Before getting the i20s I was in the market for AP2s or JPX800s, neither come close to the feel or forgiveness of the Pings, in fact both the expensive options just felt dead to me, as does most of the current Mizzie line-up.


----------



## HughJars (Nov 29, 2012)

H Shiels said:



			I'm doing an assessment at uni, on companies which have acted in an entrepreneurial and or intrapreneurial way. I chose PING because the idea of custom fit clubs was pioneered with Karsten Solheim.

So basically I just want a range of different opinions on whether PING are still the leaders in custom fitting or have Callaway, TaylorMade overtaken PING in the market. 

I want to find out if people are buying clubs for their affordability or is it a case of money is no issue if it means getting the best clubs for the players game.
		
Click to expand...

Well if you'll permit me, then I think the initial question is flawed.

Ping are not the most expensive, so why bring cost into the equation? 

Do they have the best custom fit? That's arguable, I would say yes, but what they certainly have is the most visible, with their coloured dot system.  

What is also unarguable from my time as a custom fitter in a retail environment, is that given an open choice of clubs (irons) to try, and if the player is willing to be open minded, then 80%+ of the time (at least since the G20/i20/Anser ranges came out), they will walk out with Ping in their bags.


----------



## HughJars (Nov 29, 2012)

H Shiels said:



			I'm doing an assessment at uni, on companies which have acted in an entrepreneurial and or intrapreneurial way. I chose PING because the idea of custom fit clubs was pioneered with Karsten Solheim.

So basically I just want a range of different opinions on whether PING are still the leaders in custom fitting or have Callaway, TaylorMade overtaken PING in the market. 

I want to find out if people are buying clubs for their affordability or is it a case of money is no issue if it means getting the best clubs for the players game.
		
Click to expand...

You're surely asking the wrong question though? Ping are not the most expensive, so what does it matter about custom fitting in that regards?

What they are without doubt is the most visible with their colour coding system, that makes it immediately apparent to anyone what has been done to a set of clubs, at least with regards to the lies.

I'd say there's a number of 'bests' - Titleist are seen as the best quality, and best for the better player, TM are seen as the best marketeers, Ping are seen as the best duffers clubs.

What I will say though as an independent fitter, who will stick any of the major manufacturers clubs into a players hands, if they come to my fitting with an open mind, is that given the option, 80%+ will walk out with a set of Pings in their bags.


----------

